# Some Skaven things



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its been quite a while since ive posted anything of interest, but here is a few things ive been upto in the last few days.










Finally finished my warplighting cannon conversion.


























A warp grinder build from nightrunners and a few bits.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

cool stuff, especially the doom wheel. +rep

Can we get some closer shots of the inside?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That lightning cannon conversion is really slick. It looks like Hellboy is carrying it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its not quite finished as i ran out of green stuff, but here is my near complete scratch built Hell Pit Abomination.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That thing is awesome and a little disturbing.
Great job


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

First time I've actually been disturbed by a miniature, I tip my hat to you good sir.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW does that thing look pretty cool. For mine im scratch sculpting a twisted raging sewer rat.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

A giant, carapaced, maggoty abomination sprouting random appendages from the writhing, ruined flesh of what is either it's chest or underbelly ... *on wheels*?

Rep. Soooo much rep.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

If i were to have had a design brief before i started im sure that you have recited exactly what it would have been. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that's an abomiation! Great conversion job, +rep!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

it's pretty scary, but it's not quite jeff.


Seriously though, that thing is terrifying. Great job.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like them all. Well Ancient. The abomination is really good looking, in a disturbing way. Really well painted and finished. Have some rep


----------

